# AMR orientation



## DrankTheKoolaid (Jan 25, 2013)

Curious if anyone can tell me what the AMR San Mateo academy entails.


----------



## leoemt (Jan 26, 2013)

Corky said:


> Curious if anyone can tell me what the AMR San Mateo academy entails.



It should be the same as Seattle and it is basically a long orientation. First few days are spent with basic policy and procedures, mapping, uniform fitting, etc. you will spend a full day driving an ambulance around your area with an FTO to get used to different hospitals and other pertinent locations. You will go through EVOC and be given an introduction to the equipment we use. You will then get introduced to the MEDS computers.

Some things my be local area specific but most of it should be the same. It is a 10 day process then FTO will start after you successfully complete the academy.


----------



## Tigger (Jan 26, 2013)

leoemt said:


> It should be the same as Seattle and it is basically a long orientation. First few days are spent with basic policy and procedures, mapping, uniform fitting, etc. you will spend a full day driving an ambulance around your area with an FTO to get used to different hospitals and other pertinent locations. You will go through EVOC and be given an introduction to the equipment we use. You will then get introduced to the MEDS computers.
> 
> Some things my be local area specific but most of it should be the same. It is a 10 day process then FTO will start after you successfully complete the academy.



I would not be so sure that it will be the same. The AMR operation here that I just applied to does four weeks fulltime of orientation before you get into an ambulance with the exception of EVOC.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 26, 2013)

AMR operations are all different (to the most part). I don't know San Mateo operations (got deployed with a guy from there) so I can't personally speak. 

However I do know they have a special operations section that handles TEMS, disaster response, and a couple of other operations. I love their special operations uniform shirt. It's an awesome gray color.


----------



## leoemt (Jan 27, 2013)

AMR orientation is supposed to be uniform across the board. This is why they call it an Academy now and not Orientation. There will be certain local differences and the content may differ but for the most part the process and courses is uniform - as I was told in my class.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 27, 2013)

Still called orientation here (friend got hired 2 days ago). 

Each AMR division or area operates vastly different. From different ambulances, to different ePCR systems, to different scheduling process, etc. 

Each division is like a seperate company.


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Jan 28, 2013)

*re*

Ok, thanks for the replies all.  So it's basically orientation to how the local AMR operates.


----------



## leoemt (Jan 28, 2013)

firefite said:


> Still called orientation here (friend got hired 2 days ago).
> 
> Each AMR division or area operates vastly different. From different ambulances, to different ePCR systems, to different scheduling process, etc.
> 
> Each division is like a seperate company.



Uh no. The MEDS ePCR is standard company wide.  MEDS was created by AMR for AMR. AMR does NOT use any other ePCR software, regardless of location or level. 

Scheduling is controlled by local unions. 

It is not called orientation anymore. The corporate terminology is "academy". Instructors may reference it as "orientation" but it is an "academy" and it is designed to be uniform across the board regardless of division. There will be local differences but there will also be similarities such as the policies and procedures.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Jan 28, 2013)

San Bernardino county in CA is not using the MEDS software. They are in the process of changing from another non-MEDS program to Imagetrend (name is something like this). AMR DOES change division to division. 

In my county I am required to wear a light blue uniform shirt and polo shirts are not to be worn. The county next to mine only wears the polo shirt (very rarely will they wear uniforms).


----------



## STXmedic (Jan 28, 2013)

firefite said:


> san bernardino county in ca is not using the meds software. They are in the process of changing from another non-meds program to imagetrend (name is something like this). Amr does change division to division.


----------



## mike1390 (Jan 29, 2013)

leoemt said:


> Uh no. The MEDS ePCR is standard company wide.  MEDS was created by AMR for AMR. AMR does NOT use any other ePCR software, regardless of location or level.
> 
> Scheduling is controlled by local unions.
> 
> It is not called orientation anymore. The corporate terminology is "academy". Instructors may reference it as "orientation" but it is an "academy" and it is designed to be uniform across the board regardless of division. There will be local differences but there will also be similarities such as the policies and procedures.



As an employee of AMR who uses the fieldbridge/imagetrend um yeah... we do not use meds... Sorry to burst your bubble.

Academy?? um no Iv been through two AMR orientations but iv never been through an AMR academy. 

Scheduling is not controlled by the local union, because not all divisions are union. The union my have a say in how overtime gets handed out, or how shift bids work, but each divison has a "scheduling department"(or person).


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Jan 30, 2013)

Quick question that I just thought of. I'm in AMR orientation right now and I've been hired by Victorville. All other people hired in SB county have been hired to work in their IFT division. Does this mean I got hired straight on to 911 for Victorville?


----------



## Always BSI (Feb 2, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> Quick question that I just thought of. I'm in AMR orientation right now and I've been hired by Victorville. All other people hired in SB county have been hired to work in their IFT division. Does this mean I got hired straight on to 911 for Victorville?



Hm. 

I doubt it. You will most likely work IFT unless victorville doesnt do IFT?

I recently interviewed at Rancho AMR this past week. They said I should expect a phone call by next week. The guy said he needed full timers and part timers but didnt know how many people he wanted to hire. For rancho/redlands/victorville.

it took a year for them to call me back for an interview lol.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 2, 2013)

From what I've heard for Redlands and Rancho they have their own IFT division (honestly not sure if its true or how it works). 

Redlands and Rancho operate a little different then other AMR divisions in the area. Again from what I've heard if you work at Rancho and a shift is open in Redlands then you can pick that shift up.


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Feb 8, 2013)

I start my FTO time on Monday. BTW, I got put on 911 right away. Victorville is 85% 911, they only have 2 dedicated BLS units for the rest. Score!


----------



## jerrylo913 (Feb 12, 2013)

nice


----------



## Amberlamps916 (Feb 12, 2013)

It's amazing up here, we're usually on scene before fire as well.


----------



## Chris07 (Feb 13, 2013)

Addrobo said:


> It's amazing up here, we're usually on scene before fire as well.


Must be nice <_<


----------



## Always BSI (Feb 15, 2013)

Does AMR Riverside do skills testing? I have an interview with them in March.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Feb 15, 2013)

Always BSI said:


> Does AMR Riverside do skills testing? I have an interview with them in March.



Last I heard no. They do 2 interviews. The first one is an interview with you and a couple of supervisors/FTOs. The second interview is a group interview and pretty much means that you got hired.


----------



## Always BSI (Feb 15, 2013)

Nice! Well I got a few weeks to prepare for this one


----------

